# Hi Everyone!!



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Brighton is one of the best known "names" in poodles. 
(Ally- Brighton Lakeridge Encore has over 100 BIS)

Beautiful whites, outstanding from generation to generation. 

Recently spent some dog show time with a Brighton puppy dog. As well mannered and intelligent as he was beautiful. 

There is also the occasional litter with black. 


Regards,


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

